# Freshly divorced!



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi everyone... past member here, was also known as Risingsun for a while, but went back to my old handle.

Let's see... in a nutshell... two separations, she left both times, second time to be with a woman. Yada yada yada, after some growth, introspection and time I'm happy to say I am finally and happily divorced. It felt odd at first, but I must say there's a freedom that comes with being divorced you just don't experience by just being separated. Feels good and I wouldn't trade this feeling for anything.

Still not dating, but open to it. I'm looking forward to being in a relationship but don't need to be in a relationship. I did meet a few women over the past months, but just didn't fee a connection. That, I think, is worth waiting for.

Just thought I'd pop in to say hi and maybe contribute a bit. Hope your situations are going ok, all things considered.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Glad to hear that you're finally free of the craziness!


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks, and me too. Not to figure out what comes next. How are things with you?


----------

